# Bracket Time



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Join the NoDak Outdoor bracket on ESPN.com

Fantasy & Games

Tournament Challenge

search for NoDak Outdoors, and your golden!

Group name is: NoDak Outdoors

Password is: booster58301

Lets have some fun, and GO BISON


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm ready to defend.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

don't forget to create your profile before trying to join....

Bump

and good God stoeger....very nice avatar....wow


----------



## littlecatches (Mar 7, 2008)

any prizes or just bragging rights? :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

littlecatches said:


> any prizes or just bragging rights? :beer:


You get official permission to use Stoeger's avatar for one week if you knock him off his title defense.

*one night with Pam Anderson sold seperately


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

im not winning the prize :idiot:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Avatar here i com......Western Kentucky Hilltoppers baby!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

....after 2 fulls days of tourney, me and kvernum or something stand atop the leaderboard.....


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Looks like I am fading fast. Enjoy the avatar. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I faded fast as well.....did have my two days of glory at the top though.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Your life story, start strong and hard, and fizzle towards the end when it gets fun..............


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

im creeping up....im sure it wont last long though :dead:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hntnmn23 said:


> im creeping up....im sure it wont last long though :dead:


Just thought that was a little funny.......goes along with 870


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Everyone is a comedian............


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

dang pulled into the lead, dont think I like that though. I like being the dark horse....have to enjoy it while I can though.:thumb:

:sniper: >>> my bracket


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Well if Louisville and NC can pull it off and NC wins I should have this baby wrapped up. I have my fingers crossed, I can still win at work if these two come through for me.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

springer which bracket is yours?


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Well I am officially out.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

i just came up short..... :eyeroll:


----------



## double (Apr 6, 2009)

go tar heels


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

damn came up just short


----------

